# Wood Shelves



## Sinead (Aug 14, 2008)

What kind of wood works best for shelves? I was thinking maybe pine? Something that will last.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 14, 2008)

Pine is good, but not as strong as oak.  Generally any thick solid wood will work fine.  Don't use any form of particle board, OSB, or anything else made by grinding wood up then attempting to stick it back together.

--Bushytails


----------



## Juda (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm also looking into the same thing at the moment. I want to go with the strongest wood that will last me the longest. How much does Oak run?


----------



## imported_Patrick (Aug 24, 2011)

A great company that provides wood shelves is Wooden You Shelving. They offer custom sized shelves at any length and they are very high quality and affordable.


----------



## jim6941 (Jan 28, 2012)

Oak and other hardwoods vary.  Around Western New York we can find a good supply of "green lumber".  Depending on the Level of quality you require you can find considerable savings especially if you own a planer.


----------



## grumpysgarage (Mar 12, 2012)

It has been said already, but I just want to advise you against pine. If you want something durable, pine is not it. It will work fine, but wear out much faster than oak or other hard woods. Others have also given some great advice.


----------



## DIYKiah (Mar 15, 2012)

We find that 2x4's from Lowe's work great in our garage shelving kits.  They are higher quality wood and they are the best premium grade 2x4 by 96 wood that we have found.


----------



## adpstore (Aug 12, 2013)

oak,pine or any other strong and hard wood depending on your needs


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2013)

DIYKiah said:


> We find that 2x4's from Lowe's work great in our garage shelving kits.  They are higher quality wood and they are the best premium grade 2x4 by 96 wood that we have found.



I have found quite the opposite. The lowes in my area carries very poor quality wood that they consider top choice. If you want good wood you need to go to an actual lumber yard. Lowes and the other box stores are fighting to keep their prices low so they sacrifice quality to do so.


----------

